# Gas cap vent frozen?



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Is anyone else having a similar problem? Here in CT it has been below freezing for essentially the last month. My snowblower is kept in an unheated garage. It hasn't had a chance to thaw. 

I was clearing a few paths the other day in the yard, and the machine was looking for gas. I loosened the gas cap a bit and the problem went away. I replicated this several times just to be sure. After that I just ran with the gas cap loose. 

It makes sense to me that some snow got on or in the cap vent and then froze in between uses. Does that make sense to you guys. I figure if it becomes a bigger issue I can warm it up with a hair dryer. 

Any feedback confirming my thoughts or other helpful information would be appreciated. Thanks. Also, if it matters, the engine is a 212cc predator from harbor freight. 

Thanks again.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

How old is your Predator? My engine has a rubber tube from a fitting in the gas tank to the air intake so the gas tank vents into the air box area. Does yours have a hose from the top of the gas tank to the air box assembly?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Bring the cap in the house overnight to thaw out and dry out, and see if that helps. If it's just frozen that should fix you up (until next time).

Rubberband some tinfoil or something, or a board and brick, whatever, over the filler hole while it's off to keep stuff out/gas vapor in.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> How old is your Predator? My engine has a rubber tube from a fitting in the gas tank to the air intake so the gas tank vents into the air box area. Does yours have a hose from the top of the gas tank to the air box assembly?


It does. I never gave it any thought that the tube was the actual
vent. I am just accustomed to the cap itself having a vent. I can't see where the tube leads to right now because I have to remove my make shift heater box. I've got some snow to clear today, I'll pull the heater box after that.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Saewoody said:


> It does. I never gave it any thought that the tube was the actual
> vent. I am just accustomed to the cap itself having a vent. I can't see where the tube leads to right now because I have to remove my make shift heater box. I've got some snow to clear today, I'll pull the heater box after that.
> 
> View attachment 41929


Check to make sure that the hose is not being pinched by your heater box. The hose attaches to the airbox assembly into the area before the actual throat of the carburetor. That could solve your problem since it should vent the tank of an overpressure as well as a low pressure. If it is blocked or kinked you will end up with a low pressure which will eventually affect gasoline flow.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone tried modifying or replacing the gas cap with something different? Would a valve cover breather from a car's engine work in place of a gas cap?


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Check to make sure that the hose is not being pinched by your heater box. The hose attaches to the airbox assembly into the area before the actual throat of the carburetor. That could solve your problem since it should vent the tank of an overpressure as well as a low pressure. If it is blocked or kinked you will end up with a low pressure which will eventually affect gasoline flow.


Good eye and good thinking. But that was not the issue. I had crimped that clear out of the way when I installed it. It had run with no problems in a few previous storms. 

The problem did not occur yesterday, so I am guessing something thawed out. If it happens again I will pull the heater box. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

I've successfully found a fix for this problem on my Tecumseh gas tank with a plastic vented cover. The snow would fill the vent area of the cap and plug it up, thus creating a vacuum in the tank and stopping fuel flow to the carb. I use a paint spay can cap and cut a vent hole inside to allow air flow to the fuel caps vent. I then press the cap onto the fuel cap and it shields it from snow blowing over and around it. Have not had an issue since.


----------

